# Gay Male Couple on 2WW using ICSI, Egg Donor and Surrogate!



## alltonneethree (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, were both new to this!

We are a gay male couple living in Hong Kong but originally from the UK, Adam (29) and Michael (31), We are using an Egg Donor, and surrogate in Thailand and transferred 3 Good quality Balstocyst embryo's this morning! We now have the dreaded two week wait but are really positive about everything that has happened so far.
Just seeing if anyone else is at the same stage as us?

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.   

I'm due to have egg collection next wk so not at same stage sorry.

 

Joanne

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Just dropping by to wish you the very best of luck, hoping the 2ww doesn't drive you completely loopy xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 
Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Gay & Lesbian ~ *CLICK HERE

*Surrogacy ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi"

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies Men in Waiting!  ~ *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*The Mens Room ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck for your 2WW,      for a positive outcome

Shelley x


----------



## alltonneethree (Feb 17, 2010)

Thank you all!! any positive reinforcement at this time is great!! Absolutely same best wishes to everyone else going through the same thing! The wait is awful!!!


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ooooh, how exciting!!! Keep us posted.  The 2ww is awful at times, but kind of nice, because it means hope!!  I went to HK a few years ago and really liked it.  Good place to live by the looks of things.  I'm in KL and love the expat lifestyle    Best of luck x


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wishing you lots of luck!    I have just returned from Hong Kong, spent 3 months there while my DH was working.  Loved it!  

Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Wishing you the best of luck. Stay positive. Let us know how things go.

MissE 
XX


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello,

Just wanted to wish you loads of luck. I also lived in HK for 3 years. (You jammy devils being there!)

I have everything crossed you get your "year of the tiger" baby.

LOL
Angela xx


----------



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Best of Luck  

Let us know how it goes


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Wishing you both all the luck in the world- I have just started my stimms so a bit behind- its my second go of ICSI- I know how bad the 2ww is!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Guys, 

Any news yet? 

Shelley x


----------



## Donksi (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Alltonneethree ,
                        Just want to wish you both the best of luck. I  just had my transfer today and i will find out on the 10th march if i get the bfp,  . good luck my fingers are crossed for you both xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

alltonneethree said:


> We are pregnant!!!! Over the loving moon!!!!  We have a Beta of 70 3 weeks post last period, so not bad at all.....we hoped it was higher but she will be checked again on wednesday so we know at least one is growing well!! Doctor said over 20 was good so we're happy  so happy I could explode!!!! Thanks for all your kind words, love and support!!!! Hold on little ones!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep in touch let us know all the details as the pg progresses x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228493.msg3621335#new

Here's the guys story


----------



## babyshambles (Feb 27, 2010)

Best of luck guys, hope all your dreams come true!! x


----------



## babyshambles (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry missed your last post.  Big Congratulations to you both.  Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats I'm pleased you got your BFP  

Shelley x


----------



## alltonneethree (Feb 17, 2010)

Well we've waited a long time to post!! .....here's our story so far!


We used an egg donor in thailand and a different surrogate mother and became pregnant in March 2010, we miscarried unfortunately 2 weeks later, we then tried again as we had frozen embryo's and became pregnant for the second time but same thing happened again...   So we decided to keep going and try a different clinic and found a great one in India. So after flying there, donating, finding a new egg donor and surrogate mother, we tried for a third time but this time was just a negative, which was completely disheartening, however, as we had our last 3 frozen embryo's we decided for one final try.


Lo and behold we became pregnant again, 3rd time lucky! We are now in our 25th week and expecting our child early July!!! Due date is actually 2nd August but India surrogacies only normally go to 37 weeks, so we fly out to India on 12th July for the birth  Don't know the sex as in India it's illegal to reveal sex so a nice suprise awaits us in summer!


If you want to check out our blog its alltonneethree.blogspot.com


----------



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Wonderful news! Sooo happy for you both.

Joanne 

Xx


----------



## l.m.m. (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations   . 

Wishing you all the best for July. 

Louise x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fab news, good luck for July xx


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry to GC  was just reading through the posts and want to say congratulations to you both. I think it's kind of nice that you have to wait until baby is born to find out whether it is a boy or girl. sending you lots of   july will be here before you know it.


----------

